# STBXW going to Mayo Clinic



## turtle1214 (Oct 11, 2017)

My (32) STBXW (28) have been separated about a month and a half after being married for just 5 months. Said she doesn't know if she loves me anymore and left the house we bought in May. She's had this thing going on with her face for a little over a year. She hasn't had any feeling in her face. She described it like getting a shot of Novacaine at the dentist, except it's her whole face. She's been to so many doctors, even had a spinal tap done, and they couldn't figure out why.

Back in the beginning of summer, she was accepted to stay at the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota for a week to try and find a diagnosis. Today was her first day there.

I've been doing really well with no contact for a few weeks now, but I have the strongest urge I've ever felt to reach out to her. Just to give her some encouragement because I know she's stressing out about it right now.

Should I text her or keep up my no contact?

It would be something like this:

Hope your week at Mayo goes well! You don't have to keep me updated if you don't want to, just wanted to wish you well this week. It's difficult to imagine how you're feeling. They'll figure it out and have you outta there in no time!


----------



## JBTX (May 4, 2017)

I wouldn't contact her at all. Her response is not going to be what you want to hear. And that is going to hurt you more. Maybe contact her back if she reaches out. And if that is the situation, be cool. Don't be desperate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I offered this up on your' other post, also.
............................................................................................

She cannot feel her face.
She cannot feel your face.
She cannot feel her heart beat for you.

She could care less about yours'.
.............................................................................................

As I see it:

This was an arranged marriage. She gave it a go, hoping she would develop feelings for you.
That did not happen. She did not want to waste any more time in the marriage.

Who arranged it? You tell me. Her, you, family and friends would be a start.

Sounds like she is not a deep thinker and can be influenced by others, to her detriment...and yours.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There are many causes of facial nerve loss. 
It is usually accompanied by a loss of facial muscles strength and control. Taste and face drooping can be evident.

Bells Palsy and Lyme's Disease can be causes. A viral infection in the facial nerve channel are other possibilities. 

Damage to the brain stem and cortex region can cause this.

The Mayo Clinic will run her through a battery of tests.
...............................................................................................

Should you wish her well?

Yes you should. If she gets admitted, send flowers.
Not for any particular reason, namely Reconciliation. Just because you are a good human.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Stop being so clingy. It makes you look pathetic . Women are put off by clingy men. 

Drop the emotional hose. Don't write more than this...



turtle1214 said:


> Hope your week at Mayo goes well!




Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

just text her one word....Karma ?


----------

